# A very useful engine



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I purchased Thomas some while back at a yard sale for next to nothing. His track pickups were shot but no matter as i run battery power. I removed the defunct track pickups cleaned and lubed his gears then installed a simple on off switch with a 9v battery in the cab. He runs like a champ! i know they are not the best runners (read: junk) but he tracks well and pulls annie and clarabel at a nice steady pace the kids can enjoy. Well worth the hour of labor.

[url="


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the gears are on the outside, clean them after every outdoor run. 

Lots of debris can be picked up by the grease and will wear out the motor block and then thomas will run jumpy. 

Kids love this train. Do the eyes still move? This was a feature of the G scale Thomas.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry,

I haven't followed much of your railroad building thread, but you passenger station is awesome!! Are there more pictures of that building?! 

Good job on the Very Useful Engine.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Killer depot, do you scratch build it?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah depot is scratchbuilt. I'll try to find some pics and post them in the building section. 

Yes, the eyes still move and thanks for the tips on gear cleaning I'll keep an eye on them. 

Terry


----------

